# Critique my new nigerian doeling



## Jldowd11 (Sep 5, 2013)

I love her but wing away!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

She is cute and spotted and not at all afraid of tall grass.


----------



## Jldowd11 (Sep 5, 2013)

That is true. However she is not a bottle baby and quite wild. Like screaming when you touch her wild. I have to lead them out into the pasture every day. They don't think they are goats. I take my reading out there and sit with them so they will graze.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

She is so pretty. I'm sure she will tame down quickly. Use food! After you can get near them bribe with raisins. LOL! Mine will do anything for raisins.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

She is so CUTE!! Okay, Lacie will be directed to this thread once she gets on :lol:


----------



## Jldowd11 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks guys! I adore her. I have another couple but I need good pics.


----------



## BridgewaterHill (Oct 13, 2012)

How old is she? She looks nice. Long dairy neck, stands well with an uphill look to her. She's long bodied but I'd like to see some more depth in the rib and barrel. Otherwise she looks great in my opinion!


----------



## Jldowd11 (Sep 5, 2013)

She was born in march so about 6 months.


----------



## Jldowd11 (Sep 5, 2013)

Anyone else have anything to add to the pics of my black goat (wildling)

And I would also love any feedback on maple.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I really like maple. A lot. I really like both of the does in that they are extremely angular and dairy. Both correct feet and legs from what I see. Broad chests. Both have slightly steeper rumps, I like Maple's better. 

Maple has excellent heart girth and depth of body. Your first is too young to show the depth yet, but I would guess those ribs will drop and surprise you. Very flashy girls. I would like a bit more goat from nose to pins on the first doe.

Overall I would have to pick Maple as the better doe, but it's unfair because she's more developed. She's just longer, deeper, taller, uphill, an overall correct doeling.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I think I like Wildling's rear Pasterns and brisket better.


----------



## Jldowd11 (Sep 5, 2013)

Mjs-thanks!! The funny thing is that maple is younger than wildling! She is a month younger so not much, but a little bit. I have always favored Maple. She is my yard goat and follows me around to do chores.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Jldowd11 said:


> Mjs-thanks!! The funny thing is that maple is younger than wildling! She is a month younger so not much, but a little bit. I have always favored Maple. She is my yard goat and follows me around to do chores.


Really! She looks far more mature and elegant for her age then! Wow! I'm speechless!


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

I love the black doe! Super pretty and uphill with great feet and legs. Rump is a teeny bit steep. She's gorgeous!


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Maple is gorgeous too! Maple's rump is maybe a bit smoother, but both are really angular and dairy. And correct feet and legs. Two really nice girls! It will be hard to tell which one is better until they develop more.


----------

